# Staten Island Maxima



## peanut2287 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for somewhere in staten island, brooklyn or new jersey area to take my 2002 maxima for maintenance. thinking of going to bay ridge nissan or staten island but thinking they would probably over charge. Anyone got any suggestions? any good nissan mechanics?


----------

